# Craftsman Professional Lathe



## Donovan's Corner (Apr 24, 2012)

I firstly want to say don't tell me to get a new machine.  I have one I want but can't afford it. :frown:

My Craftsman Pro Lathe (Mod. #351.217150) has been giving me fits.  When you turn on the switch the motor hums and nothing moves.  If you rotate the spindle backward 1/8" it starts right up or if you bump start it when you throw the switch it works too.  These aren't safe operating situations and so it needs fixed. 

I'm assuming that one of the capacitors are bad.  There are two in the headstock.  One is titled start capacitor in my Operator's Manual parts diagram and I assume it is the one needing replaced, but when there are two possibilities...  make sure you have it right!

Is there anyone that has the knowledge to help me?  I actually know someone in the group has the knowledge, but will he/she respond?

The link to Parts Direct in case anyone feels like taking a look: 
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/0728000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=351217150

You can contact me at my e-mail or by PM.  donovanscorner@hotmail.com


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 24, 2012)

get a new one!


capacitor that is.

my limited experience with eletric motor repairs says that if the motor is hummingm, but not moving, the first thing to check is the start capacitor. Look at the top where the wires connect to it. If if "puffed up" - it is bad.

a new capacitor should be available at any parts house like Grainger (though they don't sell to the public, you must have a commercial account with them) 

take the old capacitor with you to match the new one. Make sure you take notes (or a photo) of how/where the wires attach.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

This lathe uses two caps. A run capacitor and a start capacitor. The last time I bought these, they were only a couple of bucks each (even at Grainger pricing).

You have to open up the headstock, anyway. Why not replace both at the same time? My luck, I'd replace the start cap and it would strain and pop the older run cap and I'd have to do the work all over.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Apr 24, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> get a new one!
> 
> 
> capacitor that is.
> ...



I don't have an account with anyone.  I usually order from Sears Parts Direct.  

Thank you for your response.  Any idea what the second capacitor might be for?  It is just named capacitor...


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Apr 24, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> This lathe uses two caps. A run capacitor and a start capacitor. The last time I bought these, they were only a couple of bucks each (even at Grainger pricing).
> 
> You have to open up the headstock, anyway. Why not replace both at the same time? My luck, I'd replace the start cap and it would strain and pop the older run cap and I'd have to do the work all over.



My immediate gut was to replace both but wanted to seek advice before forking out $80.

A couple dollars each sounds good Parts Direct want $30+ each!  Have ideas for source other than Grainger.  I don't have an account with them.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 24, 2012)

OK - look at your capacitors, then look at the Grainger website. find matching caps...look for the "micro-farad" rating, and also the size/shape of the existing cap.

*I believe you can order from Grainger on-line and they'll sell to individuals and ship parts to you. *

If you go in the store, you have to have an account. If you have any friends that are electricians - they'll have an account. You don't have to pay with that Grainger account...you can pay with your individual credit card or cash. Doesn't make much sense, does it? All you do is walk in and say - "I need this part number XXXXXXX," and they'll ask you for the account name or number. You say "Jones Electric" and "I'll pay with cash" then "no, I don't have a PO or job number" - Voila! You're all set!

a cap should cost about $5 or so


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 24, 2012)

Donovan's Corner;1391261Have ideas for source other than Grainger. I don't have an account with them.[/quote said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but i dont think it costs anything to set up an account with them, just your time.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 24, 2012)

been a long time since I looked into it - but at the time, I think they asked for a Tax ID number to create an account.

maybe they've eased that restriction. 

McMaster-Carr also has a few capacitors. check them out too: McMaster-Carr - their shipping is very reasonable and quick too. if it's stock, they usually ship the same day if you order before noon.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 24, 2012)

$80!!!!!!!!!

Those caps should cost less than $10. Do you have a Tractor Supply or Well and Pump Supply store anywhere, nearby? 

And Seamus, my Grainger account didn't cost anything to set up, either, and I spend less that $200 per year.


----------



## WWAtty (Apr 24, 2012)

I've bought a few things from my local Grainger outlet the past few years, and they never asked for reseller info. 

Another good source is Allied Electronics.  Huge inventory, and fast service.  Also check out Digi-Key and Mouser Electronics.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Apr 24, 2012)

This is awesome information!!!

Anyone know what I could do about the broken drive belt?  It isn't a V-belt it is toothed.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 24, 2012)

I order from Grainger and just use the company I work for.  Yours may have an account.  I also just picked up a gasket that I phoned in and they didn't take my company info.  You can also try an A/C supply house.  Many of them will sell to the public but don't offer a warranty.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 24, 2012)

Grainger should have the belt too.


----------



## allisnut (Apr 24, 2012)

Another option would be a local motor repair shop.


----------



## eupher58 (Apr 24, 2012)

As a former part time sears tool salesman, let me just say do not order from sears parts unless you absolutely cannot get it anywhere else.  Parts direct is efficient, and they usually have it, but at outragous  price, especially on the shipping.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay Grainger is my source agreed!!


----------



## Chris Bar (Apr 24, 2012)

If you break it open, post the size of the caps.  Could be someone might just have one that would work, or might know someone who does.  Caps are really, really cheap....don't let them sucker you into big bucks.


----------



## mhbeauford (Apr 24, 2012)

Had one. Check the contacts on the centrifugal starting switch around the motor shaft. If they get dust between the contacts it will act just as you described. Sand them lightly with 600 to remove dust. If that doesn't fix it, then get a new capacitor, the starting one.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 24, 2012)

For the belt, check to see if you have a local Motion Industries outlet. They have more types of belts than you can imagine - they may need to order it (usually overnight) form their warehouse.


----------



## eupher58 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes yes to motion Industries.  forgot about them, and I sometimes deliver for them.excellent source


----------



## Penultimate (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for your response.  Any idea what the second capacitor might be for?  It is just named capacitor...[/QUOTE]

The start capacitor usually has a higher capacitor value (mfd) and is in the circuit for a short time, till the motor accelerates enough so the motor won't stall. The second capacitor stays in the circuit while it is running and helps increase the power factor. Improving the power factor decreases impedance ths lower ing the current draw and heat.

Good luck.


----------

